# I killed Saffy.



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

The back door blew open as i was moving vehicles around, the bunnies were in the garden she must have run straight out, i ran her over with my car.... *I will never ever ever forgive myself*. I can hardly see the screen through my tears.

Shes gone and I am broken.


----------



## Ashantay (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no!! Aww hun it was an accident and nothing you could do. I know it doesn't help but it wasn't your fault.

*big hugs to you*


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh crofty i am so so sorry to hear this petal please dont blame your self xxx it will take you a long time to get over xx

R.I.P Saffy xxx good bless xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh no, I'm sorry Crofty. Don't blame yourself it was an accident and rabbits do have a habit of zooming past to where they shouldn't be if they see a chance.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god, how awful, you must be heart broken, please dont blame yourself, as said it was an awful accident,
R I P saffy xxxxxxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG Crofty im so so sorry!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh no  that's awful.. as the others have said though, it was an accident, I know it is hard but don't blame yourself hun xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Crofty! Im so so sorrry words can not express what I want to say. Please do not blame yourself you know better than any of us how much you love your buns and we all know that you would do anything to protect them. This was a tragic accident which could have happened to any of us please do not blame yourself its a tragic, freak accident!

I know it will take a long to get over this but remember it was not your fault.

Lots of love sweety!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Aw I am so sorry this happened. It wasn't your fault don't hate yourself for it. Just really tragic.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou everyone for your kind words. Im just so heartbroken i just feel i cant breath.

Steve is with me and his parents im not alone.

Saffy is on a towel in the garage with the other buns, ive been out there and they are all snuggled round her, they all just keep grooming her and are all very quiet. It just breaking my heart.

I cant believe she is gone.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I am so sorry, like everyone else says it wasn't your fault it was an accident, i am in tears for you and all your lovely replies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

It is so nice that the other bunnies are looking after her even though she has gone. You can't blame yourself for an accident. Just think about the life she did have with you... I know that probably doesn't help much, but just to say I'm thinking of you x


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

I was going to post pictures of mine in the garden but seems inappropriate now. I completely agree with everyone else that it was an accident, and your definately not to blame don't be too hard on yourself!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss  RIP Saffy.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww its so sweet the others have their time to say goodbye to her too! Crofty your an ace bunny mummy everyone knows it. Do not blame yourself...all your buns have had such a brill second chance at life due to your love and commitment! You didnt kill her it was an accident!

Lots of love sweety!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Crofty, im so sorry to hear about saffy.
Please dont blame yourself it was an accident.
R.I.P Saffy x


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, like everyone else has said your not to blame yourself it was an accident. Rip Saffy! Hope your going to be ok Crofty. x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry she is gone, your 4 have had the most perfect life with you. Please dont blame yourself acinednts do happen, you didnt do it on purpose *hugs* I'm sure Joey, Dreamer and Tink appreciate you letting her sleep with them, they will help her find the rainbow bridge and she will be as happy as she was with you.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

R.I.P Saffy 

This is just a tragic accident. My heart goes out to you, i can imagine the guilt you feel and i can only imagine that it doesn't matter how many people or how many different times people tell you you're not to blame it's going to feel like you are.

You're not to blame lovely 
Im sure Saffy is Binkying about over the bridge thinking how silly you are for blaming yourself 

I'm so sorry to hear this, i felt a similar guilt when we had to put Floppers to sleep


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

(((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) I dont know what to say to make you feel better hun. It want done intentionaly and they are so fast when they run. It was quick so hopefull wouldnt of felt a thing. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Ohh Crofty, I'm so sory.
Please don't blame yourself, it was an accident.
RIP Saffy
xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

OH Crofty, I am so sorry for your loss, I know that you blame your self but you really shouldn't, it was a tragic accident that you couldn't have foreseen, my heart goes out to you,

R.I.P. Saffy xxxx


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

_Crofty, I can't find a way of getting words out that would help you in anyway.. No matter what we all say you will still blame yourself. - but please, try not too.

We all know it was an accident. 
Your bunnies have a lovely 'bun-mum' and Saffy was lucky to have you.

RIP Saffy

Love,
Little Missy._​


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

im so sorry hun, if u ever need a chat im always here. xxxx


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

so sorry for your loss, it was a terrible accident


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Crofty,accidents like this are so hard to deal with and so many what if's go through your mind.
Sadly it doesn't matter what anyone says you will still feel awful but this pain will ease and then you will forgive yourself and remember the good times.
My heart goes out to you at this sad time.
Sleep well Saffy and run free over the Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss Crofty.

I know this is easier said than done..........but please stop blaming yourself. 

Saffy could not have had a better home, you are an inspiration to so many people, me very much, when it comes to making my rabbits life happier and better.

My thoughts are with you. 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awww mate, I am crying too for you and little Saffy. Please please please don't beat yourself up though. Just think of all the little bunnies who have an unhappy life. There are far too many. Console yourself with the thought that you gave her a happy life, even if it was cut short. I'm sure she didn't suffer and having a short happy life is better than her having a longer life and getting a horrible illness and suffering. The fact that you're so upset, proves that you loved her. Little Saffy knows you didn't mean it, and the fact that you're mourning for her, is giving her the dignified passing she so deserves. 

My love and prayers are with you and Saffy. xx


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Crofty, words escape me. I know you must be completely heart broken. I am so very sorry for your loss of little Saffy. Please try not to blame yourself. x x x Saffy wouldn't want that. I am in tears thinking of your loss.
Love, Jacqui x x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Try not to blame yourself although I know it must be hard. You loved her dearly and accidents happen unfortunately, she was a character, we all know that, she just got too adventurous that day. RIP Saffy.

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Have taken Saffy's body away from the others now, they havent left her side all day. Ive bought them loads of treats to try and distract them abit.

I just cant seem to get that horrible image out of my head, she died as i got to the vets in my arms. My eyes hurt and i just cant stop the tears, wish it was all a nightmare and i could wake up.

Thankyou all for your lovely words, that really are a comfort xxxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Crofty your new signature is lovely she was so beautiful


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Shes now buried in her favourite place under the apple tree... i feel empty.

Just looking for a memorial stone/plaque.

Ive never felt like this before.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw sweetheart, I've felt for you all day. I've thought of nothing else all day. Little Saffy is happy now I'm sure. In her favourite place under the apple tree. What else could make her more happy? She's loving you for putting her there, I'm sure. She really will rest in peace, and happiness. With happy thoughts of her lovely bunny friends and her loving bunny mummy. xx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry, for your loss. Accidents do happen, just don't blame yourself  xxx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh dear god, you poor lady, my heart goes out to you, you didnt Kill her, a freak accident that all too often happen, if we all had crystal balls they wouldnt happen but sadly we dont and you mustn't cripple yourself with guilt, she would not have wanted this. It will take you time to get through this but try to be kinder on yourself. A horrid horrid accident and no one is to blame for accidents

Take care xxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Crofty I know its a bit cheesy, but what about one of these Personalised Wooden Rabbit Door or Hutch Plaque Sign on eBay (end time 20-Nov-09 14:47:55 GMT)

how are your other babies today?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

How about this?
Pussy Willow's Country Crafts : shabby chic, country, primitive, shaker style gifts and home accents: hearts, stars, wreaths, signs and angels handmade in wood, homespun, gingham and florals.

You could probably have it personalised too if you ask about it. Its such a nice poem.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou everyone

Joey is struggling, he's really not himself but tinkerbell and dreamer really are looking after him, they are both grooming him lots which is actually quite out of character. No binkies this weekend not even dreamer, they are all very quiet and are not even getting excited over food which is not like them at all.

I am looking into something to mark her grave, I really like the idea of an engraved stone like this..

Pet or People Memorial Stone - Personalised Memorials on eBay (end time 10-Dec-09 13:07:37 GMT)

But its alot of money with postage and not sure whether it would be big enough to see?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww poor lil dreamer... Im sure with all the love he is getting from you and the other 2 he will be ok soon!

I love that engraved stone its beautiful and I do think it will sit very nicely in your woodland garden!

x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

So sorry Rip Saffy, thinking of you Crofty must have broke your heart , Accidents happpen as much as we try keep our pets safe, HUGS to you you must be so upset. xxxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Crofty are you any good with arty things? Just wondered if you could make your own stone out of plaster of paris or something similar. get a tub put the message in back to front or upside down and then poor over your cement and then leave to set and then turn out? polished concrete doesnt look too bad. Then you can have a really personal design and it can be the size you want.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I've only just seen this thread... Crofty I am so sorry to hear what happened, I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling its such a tragic accident. You've just got to remember what a wonderful time all your bunnies have, they are very lucky to have you as their mum and I bet Saffy misses you just as much as you miss her. I hope she's found Sugar over the rainbow, he'll take good care of her.

It will get easier over time, sending a big hug your way and lots of kisses to the other buns


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry i am just catching up on here and wanted to say im so so very sorry about saffy she was such a beautiful rabbit and one of my favourites as you know and i know you loved her, it made me cry reading this, i just wanted to say how sorry i am!! xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou Kelly x


----------

